# Invasive Vine



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

Anyone know what this is? My mil calls it chokeweed and I've been calling it Satan's Houseplant. Its a vine with triangular shaped leaves. It has a bad smell when the vine is broken - it smells very much like Asian lady beetles. I've also noticed a milky white sap when the vine is broken. It is very aggressive, climbing and covering any other plant nearby. I pull it up daily in my flowerbeds and it is always back the next day. I've attached a pic of it covering a dead shrub and a pic of one of the leaves.

If anyone knows what it is, can you also tell me how to get rid of it?


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Does it have thorns? I'm thinking mile a minute vine, or something in the same family. Don't know how to get rid of it.


----------



## offthegrid (Aug 11, 2009)

Looks like field bindweed; related to morning glories but not as pretty. 
http://agron-www.agron.iastate.edu/~weeds/Ag317-99/id/WeedID/bindweed.html

Not sure of the best way to manage; I think it depends on where it's growing. In a garden, I carefully weed by hand. Never pull, or you'll sever the stems it's growing around.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Wild morning glory AKA bindweed. It's beautiful when it blooms, but growing in the wrong place can be a real pest. I use Roundup to get rid of it.


----------



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank you all so much! It doesn't have thorns but I have seen it produce two flowers. They look just like morning glory but they are white. It sounds like bindweed. I'm going to keep trying to weed it by hand and then maybe try roundup after that.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

saritamae said:


> Thank you all so much! It doesn't have thorns but I have seen it produce two flowers. They look just like morning glory but they are white. It sounds like bindweed. I'm going to keep trying to weed it by hand and then maybe try roundup after that.


When bindweed invaded my previous home, I actually got desperate enough to call the ag agent. His answer to my asking how to get rid of it? Move.
If you are going to have any chance 1) don't ever let it go to seed, 2) check under and around all shrubs plants and trees. I had some grow up through my currant bushes without my seeing. I had to take down half the bush to get it out- after that I kept the bottom of shrubs limbed up so I could snip each tendril at the bottom.
An old large soda bottle makes a good funnel to spray without killing nearby plants.
Oh- and check everywhere- that stuff runs 40 feet underground to surprise you.


----------

